# Ninja Suit questions



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm thinking I want an Airblaster Ninja Suit...

How is the sizing? I read the sizing chart on the Airblaster website but I've seen a lot of reviews online saying they fit really small.. Anyone know if this is still the case with current versions?

Does anyone have the merino wool version, and if so is it worth it over the basic Ninja Suit?

Also I'm unsure about the hooded version or the hoodless with the shorter legs. Any comments in comparison? Does the hood work ok with a helmet and do the legs + snowboard socks become a problem or it better to have the shorter legs?

Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Soulace (Sep 10, 2012)

Merino wool is really good at moisture wicking/keeping you warm and dry. If you can spare the extra cash then get it for sure.
I prefer base layers with shorter legs so that my feet, bottom of legs don't get covered in sweat from being too warm in my boots, but it is really just a personal preference.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I have the merino wool ninja suit and it's the warmest baselayer I own by far. I'd say the merino is worth it for the wicking/breathability factor. I can wear it on even the hottest spring colorado days and not sweat.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 merino


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alpaca wool.....


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Also I'm unsure about the hooded version or the hoodless with the shorter legs. Any comments in comparison? Does the hood work ok with a helmet and do the legs + snowboard socks become a problem or it better to have the shorter legs?



You absolutely want the one with the hood.

It's thin, you can wear it with snowboard socks just fine, and it fits under a helmet and/or toque no problem. I ride without the hood 98% of the time, but on cold high wind days I put it on and it acts a good neck guard since there are no seems.

For sizing, I'm 5'11 and 180 lbs, most shirts I would go with a medium or a large depending how it fits, and I wear a large ninja suit and it fits just right.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Another question...I have the 686 Smarty Cargo pants with the insulated liner (which I love)... I don't have a good upper body base layer and I really like the idea of a one piece to get rid of that gap at your lower back, but would I be sweating to death with the merino suit under the insulated liners? Keep in mind I hate the cold and love being really, really warm... I could always ditch the liners throughout the day if it's too warm, that's my current thinking, but I'm also really lazy and might just say screw it on most occasions and just keep riding. Not sure if I should just go with a 2 piece base layer...hmmmm


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Ninja suit all day


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Ninja Suit. It totally replaced my old 2 piece base layer. Get the hood, you won't regret. The Merino wool isn't necessary for me, but then, I tend to run hot when doing activities.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have both hooded and hoodless, if you only get one get the hooded one.


----------



## LostENT (Oct 17, 2012)

I have hoodless but recommend hooded. I wish I got that, just because late at night I wish I had a hood to flip up.

More comfortable that way in my opinion.

Hoodless is more subtle though.

It's a matter of preference really, but as I said- it's probably better to purchase it hooded especially if you're into pub life.

So yea, I agree with CAV0011


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have the hoodles and I love it. I was first disappointed by it because the lining irritated my skin. NWBoard suggested me to wear underwear and now my balls are nestled nicely against my silk boxers when I ride. I like the short cut off at the legs because it keeps me from having to tuck the suit into the boots.


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

i tied these out yesterday. they def run small. im 5,7' 170lbs and usually wear a medium or large shirt. the medium was way too tight, the large fits great. unfortunately i didnt take shrinkage from washing it into consideration. hopefully it doesnt shrink too much.


----------

